# Can I sand Self Etching Primer?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You need to read the instructions of the manufacturer of your primer.
Instructions may vary from brand to brand.


----------



## Robert_Baltean (Feb 26, 2011)

It didn't say on the can but found it on the website. DO NOT WET SAND! Use 320 grit sand paper if sanding is desired.


----------

